# اللهجة المصرية: أصل كلمة يا لهوي



## jawad-dawdi

أرى أن كلمة يا لهوي مقلوبة من يا هولي.. ما رأيكم؟​


----------



## ahmedcowon

أعتقد أن ها الموضوع مكانه القسم الآخر العربية فقط ولذلك أرى نقله هناك أفضل

بالنسبة لكلمة *يا لهوي/يا لهوتي* فهي ليس بها تحريف حيث أنها تعبير عن الندم وأن *اللهو* أدى لوقوع المصيبة وأيضا نستخدم مثلها في العامية المصرية مصطلح *يا لهو بالي* لتعطي نفس المعنى

أما مصطلح *يا خراشي* يستخدم للاستنجاد وهذا المصطلح يعود للإمام محمد الخراشي أول شيخ للجامع الأزهر عام 1679م حيث كان واسع العلم ونصير للمظلومين وكان الناس يلجأون له لكي يدافع عن حقوقهم

بالنسبة للاستخدام الشائع فقد جرت العادة على دمج المصطلحين معا فأصبحت "*يا لهوتي يا خراشي*" تقال عند حدوث مصيبة والاستنجاد
​


----------

